# The Actors Orphanage / Silverlands - January 2015 - Pic Heavy.



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

*Mockingbirds Moodiness Strikes!*

So I have been sat on this nest egg since October, I know I know im so far behind... but hey what does it matter, with all the locations I had done throughout the year, an trips everywhere else I decided to ease off the forums and focus on other bits and bobs I had been working on, have to say all going well anyway nest egg where was I?

Oh yeah... so heard it was "open day" and every man and his dog had arrived inside on this day, counted 20 odd people including one "pro" photographer and his raunchy model, anyway I had met up with another explorer who does not post much on here anymore, and they decided they would be tour guide! despite it being rather simple to get in and out on that day. 
So upon entering which could of been made easier if we had known it was "open day" or "seccas day off" we was inside and being shown around. 
Splendid dodging the "strangers" who all came with cameras and us having to navigate around them, anyway the jigsaw man himself had messaged me and a guy I was with, so we told him where we was, next thing we know jigsaws messaging us "Someones called the police". 3 hours odd inside undisturbed by secca or police just more randomers strolling in we had seen enough. 
Upon our way out we was meeting more people coming in unsure what happened to them, probably had longer than we did.

A lot of people had banged on about this place and failed attempts, I have to say the staircase isn't all that amazing once seeing it constantly on social networks for over a month, an after seeing the place I much preferred the company I was with on the day, than the hype many have given over this place, but the curiosity of trying the place was the intriguing bit.... 

Still a beautiful building going to rot and ruin and no one caring at all, an was a rather nice change from grotty cottages and odd things, which I had been doing mainly all year.
Hope I show something different from which you have seen before, but alas this is very difficult to do with little to offer apart from empty rooms and those bloody stairs!!!

*Also secca is on the ball again in full force.*

Some history followed by some moody shots below!

_A stunning building unsure when was originally built, some reckon around the 1800's. The Actors Orphanage was started in 1896 and was both a home and school to approx 60 children, which later moved into this building, it has also been a nurses school for the opposite hospital, allegedly there is also two graves in the grounds, and a dead horse buried somewhere..._


*Seccas day off door wide open* 


IMGP1324 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1285 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1307 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1314 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1300 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1296 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1294 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1291 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1277 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1218 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1219 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1220 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1232 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1227 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1229 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1235 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1238 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1251 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1237 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1253 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1265 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1255 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1320 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1288 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Cheers for looking more to come soon - *Mockingbird!*


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 20, 2015)

Fantastic report mate. Nice to see some different angles from this place. Yeah, the guy next door stopped me asking what I was doing, and then said hes calling the police so I made my way to a nearby morgue instead. And I went back afew weeks later and yes, I met the legendary secca lady, who infact was actually really nice and did not call the police


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic report mate. Nice to see some different angles from this place. Yeah, the guy next door stopped me asking what I was doing, and then said hes calling the police so I made my way to a nearby morgue instead. And I went back afew weeks later and yes, I met the legendary secca lady, who infact was actually really nice and did not call the police



Cheers mate, yeah i only heard what you had txt shame... Think you was the only guy who couldn't find a way in that day! as a chap in his 70's walked in with a very compact camera smoking a little pipe, think he had his slippers on aswel!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol, sounds like a fun day out! Simply stunning photography as always Mockingbird, best I have seen of this place. Awesome. 
Yeah I was passing this week, (it was too dark for photos so I had no intention of going in) but secca were 'peacocking' around making themselves very visble. 
Anyhoo, top report sir, well done!


----------



## Megaman (Jan 20, 2015)

Great report and pictures - that staircase is amazing  Cheers


----------



## Catmandoo (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow!! Just wow! Enough said.....


----------



## smiler (Jan 20, 2015)

Nicely done again, Thanks,


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks alot everyone always appreciate the feedback


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 20, 2015)

You've really captured the faded grandeur of the house. Images 1227 and 1251 stand out for me. Cracking job again.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> You've really captured the faded grandeur of the house. Images 1227 and 1251 stand out for me. Cracking job again.



Cheers tumble, as i said not much you can do to this place which has not been seen and done to death


----------



## Potter (Jan 21, 2015)

Stunning. I could live there.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautifully done! 
stunning location. ...


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 22, 2015)

Incredible shots man! Cool that it still had power! Thanks for the report


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheers yet again everyone glad you all like this


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 22, 2015)

very nice! well done.................


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 22, 2015)

I hear the gift shop has run out of fridge magnets and mugs since it was advertised in the fail


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 22, 2015)

Cracking report and images.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Jan 22, 2015)

I love 1232, great report and again fantastic pictures


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 22, 2015)

LittleOz said:


> I hear the gift shop has run out of fridge magnets and mugs since it was advertised in the fail



glad I knocked this on the head in October then Oz  security have stepped up alot and no doubt this will only cause them to be more angry than they was


----------



## Dugie (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice report MB, I visited here in November and still need to sort out the report. Nice little place and enjoyed it... Was a long day though lots of miles driven 

Dugie


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 31, 2015)

Dugie said:


> Nice report MB, I visited here in November and still need to sort out the report. Nice little place and enjoyed it... Was a long day though lots of miles driven
> 
> Dugie



Luckily its not far from me, so it wasn't one of those long journeys, cheers bud


----------



## Pilot (Feb 1, 2015)

Great shots, and clearly, you have a passion for what you do. My two attempts at urbexing have been disastrous. The first time, I met some travellers who were in the process of removing lead from a roof and were quite threatening although they didn't actually get physical. The second (and last) one, similar circumstances, although I got roughed up and my camera stolen for my troubles. Won't be doing any more I don't think, so I will have to rely on guys like you.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 1, 2015)

Pilot said:


> Great shots, and clearly, you have a passion for what you do. My two attempts at urbexing have been disastrous. The first time, I met some travellers who were in the process of removing lead from a roof and were quite threatening although they didn't actually get physical. The second (and last) one, similar circumstances, although I got roughed up and my camera stolen for my troubles. Won't be doing any more I don't think, so I will have to rely on guys like you.



Thanks so much pilot, that is a really thoughtful comment, I do have a passion an often stay of many of the trails, an do my own thing, to me places like this are awesome to an extent but often lack alot of photo opportunities but still make the best of whats infront of you.

I have never encountered any trouble so to speak, just a few "oddballs" lurking about the place, drugged up usually, an thankfully never given me any trouble, if you enjoy it why stop? right...


----------

